# Padron 3000 Cigar Review - Got a bad one



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Extremely loosely packed, poorly constructed (the cap almost fell off by itself), harshly strong, no flavors but very bitter smoke, unpleasant to s...

Read the full review here: Padron 3000 Cigar Review - Got a bad one


----------

